# GSD Dateien ins TIA übernehmen



## 1985zottel (19 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hab heute begonnen mich mit dem neuen Siemens TIA Portal zu beschäftigen.
Weiss jemand ob es eine möglichkeit gibt, die GSD Dateien aus V5 ins TIA Portal zu kopieren?

Oder kann mir jemand den Link schicken unter welchem ich die auf der Siemens-seite finde?

Danke


----------



## Markus Rupp (20 Januar 2012)

einen automatismus gibt es nicht, und wirklich vertrauenserweckend ist die tia-import-funktion auch nicht, allerdings funktioniert sie ;-)

Im TIA-Menü unter Extras -> Gerätebeschreibungsdatei (GSD) installieren.

Dort wechselst du dann ins s7gsd verzeichniss deines projektes und im dialog wählst du die nötigen dateien aus


----------



## DieBoese0815 (9 Juli 2015)

Markus Rupp schrieb:


> Im TIA-Menü unter Extras -> Gerätebeschreibungsdatei (GSD) installieren.
> Dort wechselst du dann ins s7gsd verzeichniss deines projektes und im dialog wählst du die nötigen dateien aus



Wenn das so einfach wäre - ich finde schon das s7gsd-Verzeichnis nicht - wo ist das denn versteckt (auch mit dem Explorer finde ich es nicht) 
Kannst Du mir bitte Schritt-für-Schritt beschreiben wie dies in TIA 13 letztes Update funktioniert? Merci!


----------



## 404 Name not found (9 Juli 2015)

Hi,
Geh auf deinem System in den Siemens Ordner (wird bei installation von S7 erstellt) -> Step7 -> S7DATA -> GSD 
da sind alle gsd-Dateien die du installiert hast jetzt kannste dir deine raussuchen  Installation in TIA dann so wie von Markus Rupp beschrieben.

Schön Tach noch
Phil


----------



## memotech (9 Juli 2015)

Die GSD-Dateien sind zwar im Projekt enthalten, aber man kann sie nicht so einfach herausholen. Im Unterverzeichnis "Global" liegen nur die Grafikdateien (*.bmp) "einfach so" herum, aber die GSDs sind komprimiert (*.compressed).

Einfacher ist es, die GSDs aus dem Installationsverzeichnis von STEP 7 herauszuholen, denn dort liegen alle unkomprimiert vor. Den genauen Pfad für Windows 7 habe ich gerade nicht, weil meine VirtualMachine noch Windows XP hat; dort ist es innerhalb des Installationsverzeichnisses (üblich C:\Program Files\Siemens\Step7) das Unterverzeichnis S7DATA. Dort gibt es im Unterverzeichnis GSD die selbst-installierten GSDs, im Unterverzeichnis NSMET die in STEP 7 schon mitgelieferten GSDs und im Unterverzeichnis NSBMP die Grafikdateien zu den GSDs aus den beiden anderen Unterverzeichnissen.
Da STEP 7 und TIA Portal beim Import erwarten, dass sich die Grafikdateien im selben Verzeichnis wie die GSDs befinden, am besten erst mal alle benötigten Dateien in ein temporäres Verzeichnis zusammenkopieren. Im TIA Portal dann den Menüpunkt Extras > Gerätebeschreibungsdateien (GSD) verwalten verwenden. Den Quellpfad einstellen, bei den gewünschten GSDs den Haken vorne setzen, dann den Knopf Installieren klicken.


----------

